# 1955 Batmobile



## daikins

While the paint dries on the 40's kit, I want to start on my next Batmobile, the 1955 "Bubble-mobile" designed by artist Shelly Moldoff.

I think the Dick Sprang-designed Batmobile is probably the best Bat-model out there, bar none. When the resin Horizon kit came out in the mid 90's, I rushed to the comic shop to get it. I found it extremely hard to build, in no small part due to the fact that several pieces were broken or mishappened. Horizon sent replacement pieces, but it was a tough kit When my Dad sent me the PL kit as a surprise, my intial reaction was "but I have this". Then I opened the box and knew the horizon kit was going off the display shelf.

I have always had an affection for all Bat-things drawn by Shelly Moldoff. I love all eras of Bat-dom, but the 50's are pretty high up on my list: "Ace the Bat-hound", "Bat-mite", "Bat-woman & Bat-girl". Just awesome stuff.

The Bubble-dom batmobile, or as I affectionately refer to it as "The Shelly", was a more simplistic version of the 1950's Batmobile ("The Sprang"). A few factoids about "The Shelly":

1) It had a bubble-top that opened clam-shell style.
2) It didn't have doors. Entrance and egress was handled "Dukes of Hazzard" style.
3) The side panels and body lines were rather simple straight lines.
4) The dorsal bat-fin no longer connected to the cockpit. It just stuck out of the trunk.
5) It had a bench seat and no back seats: The crime lab was done away with.
6) Rumor has it debuted in Detective Comics #223.
http://www.batmobilehistory.com/1955.html

So, I am going to bash my Horizon kit (which looks like a mini cooper next to the awesome PL "Sprang") into this little-recognized gem of Batmobileness. To start with, I could use some help:

1) Anyone have Detective #223? Is the "Shelly" in it?
2) Anyone with a Bat collection out there who can confirm or refute any of my factoids?
3) Can anyone tell me if they think the cockpit on the "Shelly" is more to the rear of the car. That is, in looking at pictures of the car, does the cockpit sit more to the rear of the car than the 1950's kit?

All suggestions appreciated. My crazy idea of the day is to try and have this done by March 19th's "Class of 1955" car show.


----------



## The Batman

You might also want to consider entering it in Modeler's Resource magazine's customized Batmobile contest ( submissions being accepted until May ). It's been a while since I've looked at Fred's website, but, the gist of the concept is to custom build a Batmobile - or modify an existing kit - into an original Batmobile design or an established Batmobile design that doesn't exist as a kit.

Your "Shelly" sounds like it could fit the bill.

- GJS








Detective #223


----------



## 5739^Q^

*Detective Comics # 266*








Here is Detective Comics # 266, Apr. 1959, which features a great Batmobile cover.


----------



## 5739^Q^

*'55 Bubble Dome Batmobile*

Here is a link of the '55 Bubble Dome Batmobile 1/24 scatch built Ken Kwil

http://plmodels3.tripod.com/kwil11.htm


----------



## The Batman

With all due respect to Ken Kwilinski and his long time association in the hobby, I've never particularly liked his custom built 'Shelly'. I give him an "A" for effort but, the final result is really not that impressive. Sorry Ken.

Now, if Daikins can do justice to that illustration on the cover of Detective Comics #266, I truly will be impressed! That would be awesome! ( note those wide whitewalls! )

- GJS

BTW, _who_ did that cover, anyway? Charles Paris? Murphy Anderson? I'm gonna guess it's Win Mortimer...


----------



## Deane

Hey guys, Thanks for writting!

Yup, that's the "Shelly"! Issue 266 is credited to Curt Swan and Stan Kaye, according to my little book of Detective Comics covers, vol 1.

Is the "Shelly" in #223? Any info would be appreciated muchly.

I have removed all of the parts that I could (thanks, old crazy glue!), started grinding out some of the interior details, and filled the door panel lines and door handle indentations. The dorsal bat fin has been chopped and I started getting the bucket seats ready for conversion into a bench seat. I'm eye-balling the windshield as to how I'm gonna sculpt a bubble dome mold. This will be my first shot at vaccu-forming!

I'll post progress pics next week (after a huge Monday work deadline).

Any pics, thoughts, ideas, are really welcome!

deane


----------



## fernieo

There's this one from DC Direct:


----------



## Deane

Hi Fernio,

Thanks for the pic, but I would actually (and indeed, Dc Direct does as well) consider that a beautiful replica of the 1950's "Sprang". Close inspection of your picture actually reveals this model to be the ONLY one to reproduce the studebaker-esque rear fenders that Sprang drew for the mechanical blueprint of the vehicle.

Thanks!


----------



## The Batman

That's one of the problems inherent in comic books - the lack of consistency. The Batmobile's design changed from artist to artist ( and sometimes even from panel to panel ) so frequently that it's often difficult to reproduce an 'authentic' design without illiciting a little controversy.

I've put a little effort into customizing one of my own PL plastic Batmobiles into the _1960's_ "Shelly" ( I don't think that one ever made it on a cover, but, it was featured in plenty of stories ) and I've encountered several contradictory illustrations along the way. I guess I'll just have to make a decision regarding which design elements to accept and which to reject - and I may have to throw in a bit of personal artistic license as well.

I don't know when I'll get around to finishing it, though... I had thought about entering it in the MR contest this spring but, too many priorities keep getting in the way of working on it.

- GJS


----------



## Deane

Hey, that sounds interesting. Do you have a reference comic that I could check it out with?

deane


----------



## The Batman

Deane said:


> Hey, that sounds interesting. Do you have a reference comic that I could check it out with?
> 
> deane


Detective #370 and #372 come to mind off hand. See if you have either of these:


















- GJS


----------



## lonfan

Deane - Not to veer OT But My dad collects Diecast 1:18/1:24th Scale Cars (He also collects the Real 1960's Crysler Imperials! lol) Anyhoo So he sends me this Catalog from an outfit called The National Motor Museum Mint, He sent me this to checkout this 1959 Caddy Crown Royale Limousine Hearse (Even has a little Coffin but NO Stiff lol) ONLY $99.98!! Oye! BUT on another Page is a Corgi "1960's Batmobile" This one says "Opening Hood And Batman Superimposed On The Undercarriage" What the Heck does this Mean? Anyhoo it's only $19.98 Now the Danbury Mint is Offering a Diecast Batmobile that Features THE SAME Stuff as the Polar Lights BUT costs $75.00 More!! Well for what it's worth here's the Link to this Other Place www.motormint.com Enjoy 
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Deane

Hi GJS,

Thanks for the refs! I don't have either of those, I don't think, but I'll look for a pic!

Hi JOHN,

Yes, both the Mint and DC Direct have produced very high-end versions of the 1940's and 1960's Batmobiles. Corgi has tossed their hat in the ring by returning to the Batmobile franchise by putting out 2 waves of little cars. They also made 1/25 scale versions of the 1960's and the 2000 Batmobile, which is the reference you found.

Thanks guys!


----------



## fernieo

Here is a review/comparison of the JL,Danbury Mint & Corgi 60's Batmobiles:
http://www.batmobilehistory.com/1960diecast.html
Also lots of Batmobile info.


----------



## The Batman

If you click on fernieo's link to the Batmobile History website and then click on the second listing for 1968 under *Main Chronology*, you'll see the Batmobile I'm talking about. The problem is.... it's a shot from the _rear_ which really makes it difficult to discern it's distinctinctive hood design.

The website relates that this version of the Batmobile appeared in the comics throughout 1968 - 69. So far as I'm aware, Sheldon Moldoff was the _only_ artist to use this particular design in the comics that he illustrated in the '60's _ghosting_ under Bob Kane's signature.

It's distinctively different from other artist's conceptions of the Batmobile, being very linear - almost 'boxy' in it's appearance. The Bat-head mounted to the front grille is extremely 'pointed' and angular. There are four 'stacked' headlights which are mounted in 'scooped' housings that suggest the wings of a bat. The windshield ( in most illustrations ) appears to be flat but, with two rounded tops - which suggests the look of the twin bubble canopy of the tv series' car. Unfortunately, you can't really see any of this in that website illustration.

- GJS


----------



## Deane

Oh, yeah, now I know which one you are talking about. VERY angular front end, with a severe grill-work and double head lights.

Wow, that'll be huge. You're using the PL '60s or a Futura for the base on that?

Deane


----------



## The Batman

Deane said:


> Oh, yeah, now I know which one you are talking about. VERY angular front end, with a severe grill-work and double head lights.
> 
> Wow, that'll be huge. You're using the PL '60s or a Futura for the base on that?
> 
> Deane


The Polar Lights plastic 1960's comic book Batmobile. It's still pretty much in the planning stages ( I'm making templates for the headlight scoops ) and deciding which elements of the existing model I'll be able to change - and which I'm just gonna have to live with.

- GJS


----------



## lonfan

Does anyone recall those DC and Marvel "Special Editions" which were about 12 Inch Tall Comicbooks? They Even Released these in HUGE Hardback Books Reprinting the First Issues of Action Comics and The First Appr. Of Batman in Dectective Comics Well Later there was another Batman Issue with A Section called "Secrets Of Batman" Apparently this Illustration Showed a Cutaway View of the Batcave and Wayne Foundation and the Car in this (I guessing this was done in the 70's Maybe by Neal Adams?) had a Batmobile that looked kinda like a Corvette, I really liked this Design. Ever See this one? BTW I just wanted to add I think I read in The Comicbook Price That some Idiot Tried to actually sell These Reprints of Detective Comics and that Action # 1 as the ORIGINALS even though these copies were about THREE TIMES THE SIZE as the Originals!!!! What the Heck are people Thinkin' anyway? lol What's even scarier is that Several People Actually went for it! Man
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Deane

Hi John,

Oh yeah, I had those big comics. Used to get 'em at "Sea World". I know the illo you're talking about and, yup, that is the '70's Batmobile designed by Neal Adams!

My model strategy is to build 8 Batmobiles that represent 4 decades of Batmania:

1) The 1941a Batmobile: The very first. The red convertible that I've posted here before:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=89475&highlight=1940

2) The 1941b Batmobile. The bat head and scalloped tail fin that most people think of as the first Batmobile. It is my #1 favorite design of all times.

3) The "Sprang", best represented by the PL kit.

4) The "Shelly" Bubble-mobile.

5) The 1960's "new look" coupe. This is the one that I haven't started yet, but I am always hunting hobby stores and car swaps look for potential design inspirations.

6) The "Cinfa": The 1960 PL kit that the artist Carmine Infantino drew based on the TV show.

7) The "Adams": The 1970's subdued version that artist Neal Adams designed is a mix of a '66 Mustang and a '68 corvette. I am still trying to figure out the lines on this one, but it is one of my favorites.

8) The "Aparo". I think Jim Aparo designed this one, but it might have been Dick Giordano. The Horizon resin 1980's model actually first appeared in the late '70s. This was my first resin car kit. I'll post pics of that some day, but it's not my most favorite design.

Two more possibilities include Batmobiles of the future. I particularly liked Frank Miller's bat-tank from "The Dark Knight Returns" and the Go-Bot looking Batmobile from Alex Ross' "Kingdom Come". Maybe. We'll see about those.


----------



## lonfan

So What was Bats' Cruising around in During that Oneshot Graphic Novel Titled "Gotham By Gaslight"? Ever herd of it? I understand that this is a "What If" type story that Places Batman in 19th Century Gotham (Victorian) So my Question is (If you've read this What was he using as a Ride? Maybe a Horse and Buggy? hmmm I need to check this one out lol

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Deane

Yup. Mike Mignola's work in the first-ever "Elseworld's" story. I don't even think he had a horse "on-screen".


----------



## 5739^Q^

Here are some comic Batmobile pics.
1960s Carmine Infantino Batmobile








1970s Neal Adams Batmobile








1960s Gil Kane Batmobile


----------



## 5739^Q^

Here’s are 2nd wave comic Batmobile for 2005 from Corgi


----------



## 5739^Q^

More Bat vehicle and comic Batmobile pics from Corgi

1990s Norm Breyfogle Batmobile










The 2000 Bat-Submersible 










The 1950s Two-Face Two-Tone Car


----------



## 5739^Q^

Check this link for more pics
http://www.comet-miniatures.com/browse.php?s_categ=10&zone=12
Here’s a look at what’s new for 2005 from Corgi USA:

Available March, 2005

The 1940s Batmobile (US77506)

The 1940s Batmobile was such a huge smash with collectors in 1:43
scale that Corgi USA decided to re-craft this remarkable vehicle
in 1:24 scale, with detailed interior and fully opening doors.
Suggested retail price, $24.99. For ages 8 & up.

Available March, 2005

The 1950s Batmobile (US77314)

One of the coolest Batmobiles ever. When the Caped Crusader
hopped into this Batmobile he had a secret in the backseat: a
full laboratory! The 1:43 scale replica features a hinged back
top so all the detail of this unique interior can be fully
viewed. Suggested retail price, $9.99. For ages 8 & up.

The 1970s Batmobile (US77315)

The artists of the Batman comics gave the 1970’s-era Caped
Crusader one of the sleekest and most intimidating Batmobiles
ever. This hot little number combined the styling of some of the
top import coupes of the day. The Corgi USA replica, in 1:43,
features a neat surprise: the doors pop open when the hood is
pressed down! Suggested retail price, $9.99. For ages 8 & up.

Available April, 2005

The 2000 Robin Redbird Car (US77319)

Why should Batman have all the cool cars? Robin gets an awesome
ride of his own with the 2000 Robin Redbird. This rarely-seen
design features a hinged rear engine cover and detailed high-
powered engine. Presented in fiery red. In 1:43 scale.
Suggested retail price, $9.99. For ages 8 & up.

The 1960s Batmobile Convertible #2 (US77320)

Check out those fins! Yeah, Batman was cruising in style in this
classic Bat-Vehicle. The Batmobile Convertible features pop-up
surveillance equipment that emerges from the front hood when you
press down on the front axle. In 1:43 scale. Suggested retail
price, $9.99. For ages 8 & up.

Available May, 2005

The Robin Cycle (US77407)

One of the most popular collectibles from the 2004 line was the
Batcycle. For 2005, Robin gets his own two-wheeler—the Robin
Cycle. Presented in big 1:16 scale, this brightly colored cycle
features free rolling wheels, working kickstand and a detailed
Robin figure, complete with flowing cape. Suggested retail
price, $12.99. For ages 8 & up.

Available June, 2005

The 1940s Roadster Batmobile (1:43 scale US77317) (1:18 scale
US77606)

Corgi USA presents two renditions of this amazing Batmobile—in
1:18th and 1:43 scale. Both versions feature an opening hood
with a detailed engine. The 1:18 version has a detailed interior
engine and rear opening trunk, with detailed bat weaponry inside.
The 1:43 version features a Batman figure. Suggested retail
price, $9.99 (1:43 model), $39.99 (1:18th model). For ages 8 &
up.

Available June, 2005

The 1990s Batmobile Convertible #2 (US77316)

This sleek baby was the only Batmobile designed as a single-
seater. This all-new casting features a slide back cockpit
window that reveals a detailed interior. In 1:43 scale.
Suggested retail price, $9.99. For ages 8 & up.

Available August, 2005

The 2000 Bat-Submersible (US77321)

With the introduction of this remarkable vehicle, there was
nowhere left for the villains to hide. Even in the depths of the
ocean, justice will prevail, thanks to the 2000 Bat-Submersible.
The Corgi USA replica of this unique vehicle, presented in 1:43
scale, features spring-release side torpedo launchers. Suggested
retail price, $9.99. For ages 8 & up.

The 1950s Two-Face Two-Tone Car (US77318)

Sure, the villains Batman had to encounter were bad guys, but
they sure had style! Take a gander at Two-Face’s ride from the
1950s—half normal and half acid-etched to take on the
personality of its evil owner. The Corgi USA replica features an
opening hood that reveals a half-and-half textured engine! In
1:43 scale. Suggested retail price, $9.99. For ages 8 & up.

Available October, 2005

The 1960s Catwoman Catillac (US77322)

Catwoman wouldn’t be seen in an ordinary car. This rare vehicle
is one of the coolest the DC Comics artists ever dreamt up. The
Corgi USA replica, in 1:43 scale, is long and sleek, with spring
release cat claws! Suggested retail price, $9.99. For ages 8 &
up.

The 1930s Batmobile (US77323)

Corgi USA will close the season on a high note, presenting this
rarely-seen red Batmobile. The features of this 1:43 scale
collectible are still top-secret!


----------



## StarshipClass

Great pics and descriptions! Thanks!!!


----------



## daikins

Here are some pictures of the 1950's Horizon kit "B.B.": "Before Bondo". I really had a hard time building this 10 years ago... Lookin at it now, with the bad paint job, glue smear on the rear view mirror, detailless cockpit and under carriage ...
=shudder= I hate to see neglected kits.

RIP, Horizon 1950's Batmobile


----------



## Otto69

I like that Bat sub. Has a very anime look to it, but not too much if you know what I mean. Would be a cool kit.


----------



## daikins

I tore out every thing that cheap old crazy glue would let me and then some.

Then, I grabbed the old Bat-Dremel and removed the interior sculpting for the bat crime lab and most of the Bat drive shaft. I put some groves into the crime lab table.

I used bits of balled-up Bat tin foil and crazy glued them into what used to be the front seat and the half-circle that was the bench seat area of the crime lab.

Then, down in the Cave, I un-corked the Bat Bondo and mixed up a batch. I slathered the foil with it and spread it over the former crime lab table. The Horizon kit sported a removable top. This means the front hood is quite a bit higher then the back end with that disposable top removed. In looking at the comics, the body slopes across it's entire length. We'll need to raise the back end.

I started sanding the new "front hood" and went back and added some more Bondo.

I measured the interior cockpit width as 2 1/8" wide. Using Microsoft word, I drew two circles and made a "bubble dome" guide.

The circular dome will require a special modification of the dash board, as it is not compatible in shape. In looking at the "Shelly", the dash is very simplistic as compared to the Horizon kit. I cut off the "trunk" of the dash, to reflect the comic.

The "Shelly" has full moon racing hub caps and a bench seat. Don't tell it, but a '53 Chevy kit is about to loose some pieces... Once we figure out the new wheels, I can determine the axel fit and redo the back wheel well covers. I was never happy with the old ones as the rear wheels rubbed on them. THAT'll change...

I now have an interior that is a ground-out resin rectangle. The new front seat will be the old back seat. My thought is to skin it in thin styrene. The car has no doors, so we don't need handles. I might use flocking to simulate the interior floor. Really, the Bubble dome is going to dictate the need for interior details. I'm still deciding if I can make the dome removable. I didn't plan on it, but a lot of time is gonna be spent on the new interior.

This is the 6th Batmobile I am working on and I can tell you, no way Batman made his own cars. 8 cars in 40 years? Some poor grease monkey was left down in the cave too long...


----------



## StarshipClass

Very neat, daikins! Thanks for keeping us updated! 

BTW: I think Batman converted existing cars to save some time.


----------



## 5739^Q^

Look good, daikins!


----------



## The Batman

Keep us posted!

- GJS


----------



## Deane

*Parts day!*

I have been slowly fabricating the 1955 Batmobile's new hood/tailgate surface, raising the latter so that it will appear more fulsh with the former. Slow work, to be sure. Bondo and putty fumes float through the bat cave...

The full moon hubcaps, bench seat, and custom bubble top all arrived today! The hubcaps came with little Chevy emblems in the center, so I have been gently scraping and sanding those out. The bench seat may be too big after all, but it looks great as a prototype. 

And then there's bubble. Oh, the bubble.

The bubble is cool: I asked for a clear plastic bubble of 2 1/8" dia and 1 1/16 height, with 1.5 mm thickness and, as a factory default, a 1/4" flange (!). And that is what I got. I'm not sure how to make the flange go away, save for my hand power tool and a slow grind to prevent melting.

I'm happy the bubble arrived because it allows me to see in 3-D the integration of it with the cockpit. Lots of challenges. So much so that March 19th ain't gonna happen, but maybe the May competition deadline. The interior cockpit will be 90% fabricated. Very little of the bat-kit remains. Based on what height the bubble looks good at (it really sits up on the body), I may have to totally fabricate the dash. I have found a whole bunch of Shelly's illustrations of the dash, and it is crude! Very flat, with a clock on the passenger side that is a protrusion on the dash line. The Horizon dash is far too sophisticated to be accurate. 

The other little challenge is how to merge the Horizon wheel /brake mechanisms with the new Chevy wheels. Shouldn't be too hard, but I would like to still have the wheels turn freely and the front wheels to rotate.

I have been looking for pic's of the "Shelly's" tires, and only 1 or 2 covers indicate whitewalls. All the interior comic art is colored to suggest regular radials.

***

On the other hand, lots of progress on the 1940's Batmobile. The chasis detail is almost finished. Somehow I accidently tossed the sprue that had the street rod engine on it (holy missing plastic, Batman!), so it looks like I'm throwing in the stock '39 in it. But, the cool thing about the '40's kit is that the body could just rest on the chasis, and then get removed to show off what's under the hood. I may have to check out the NNL east to see what I could get aftermarket and drop in there. The 40's body just needs a last putty work around the custom front wheel covers and then it's ready for paint. I went out and bought brand new tamiya "Italian Red" spray for the pin stripe. It's really vibrant. I have the pin stripe for the fenders figured out, but I still need to get references for the pin stripe that runs the full length of the sides. I found a great web site for the 1939 Tudor Ford, which this is based on, and it reminded me of all the details (gas cap, lights, etc).

http://www.carnut.com/iown/40ford.html 

Finishing up this car reminds me that this is my #1 favorite batmobile design.

Artist Jerry Robinson, the first ghost artist of the Bob Kane studio, is scheduled to make an appearance at the April 1-3 Big Apple Comic Convention:

http://www.bigapplecon.com/prod01.htm

All bat-artists are hip, but this guy wrote the book. So talented that DC figured out his work wasn't Kanes and they hired him directly! It's also interesting to see that Robinson is now Guest Curator at Atlanta's William Breman Jewish Heritage Museum ("the Breman" for short). There is a current exhibit entitiled "ZAP! POW! BAM! The Superhero: The Golden Age of Comic Books, 1938-1950", a new 1,700-square-foot exhibition highlighting the contribution of Jews in launching this popular form of entertainment. 

http://www.scifidimensions.com/Nov04/breman.htm. 

I will be lecturing in Atlanta April 10th and I am totally putting that on the list of things to do! It sounds fascinating.

I'm still happy about winning a silver award from the clubhouse for my PL '50's batmobile! I sent my dad a link (since he bought the thing for me as a joke)and he laughed. He wanted to know what award a "fantasy vehicle" would get. We agreed it would be a hot chick who would make out in a hot car! That particular award has yet to show...

In the dark side of the art world news, my brother's artwork that was single-use purchased by little company #1 has been sold to big company #2, without his consent. He has to go get lawyers and chase after it. It's award winning stuff and made lots of money for little company #1, which started out as two folks printing stuff out of their basement. He thinks he may get national rights back, but has probably lost internation reproduction rights. Oy. We met Steranko a while back, and we all were bemoaning Marvel's reproduction of his S.H.I.E.L.D. stuff out of Italy, to get around paying royalties. This stuff gets everyone at all levels. Blah. 

So, until next week: Same bat time, same bat channel!


----------



## daikins

*Bat-update!*

Hi-yo!

It is another dark and stormy night here, as Gotham has forgotten it is supposed to be Spring. I take this as an obvious sign that it is time to work on another Batmobile, the 1955 "Shelly" Bubble-top design!

Hopefully, the pictures tell the tale of a lot of Bondo, Tamiya putty, wet sand blocks, and bat-elbow grease. I have now integrated the hood and tailgate into one contiguous surface. There remain many little blemishes and surface flaws, but they can all be filled in; The main body structure is now in place!

Once I have the body structure finished, I will go back to my power tool and grind out the cockpit. The bubble-top will sink into the body by 4mm or so, basically the depth of that rear ledge in the cockpit that you can make out.

Prior to getting the body work done, I made templates of the cockpit interior out of thin sheet styrene. I will use these templates to create two main pieces, the cockpit floor and side panels, and a back. These two pieces will be cut out of styrene, covered in flocking, and will hold the various angle bends without breaking. They should fold into place nicely. 

The bench seat from a '53 Chevy has two 5mm swathes removed from each seat back so that it is now narrow enough to fit into the Bubble canopy. I will have to glue and putty that back into one piece. When assembled, the bench seat will rest against the back rear ledge.

I kept the pedals, steering column and wheel from the Horizon kit to re-use. The dash will be completely fabricated and will be affixed to the inside of the bubble itself.

But, this is all getting ahead of myself. For now, just lots of filling and sanding, filling and sanding...

If anyone has pictures of the Bubblemobile interior, can you let me know what the colors tend to be?

Holy Color-Blindness, Batman!

deane


----------



## Mike Warshaw

Very, very nice work. These are the Batmobiles I grew up with.

I still think theHorizon kit, although small, is the best representation of the 1950 version. The kit I have is very clean.

Long ago, I built a 1941 Batmobile. At the time, people thought the 1940 Ford was the closest 'real' car. Now, that site says a Studebaker, but Studebaker didn't make that kind of fastback. The one I built was based on a 1941 Buick sedanet, which was a 2-door coupe with very dramatic lines. Here's the car (If I build it again, I'm doing that red stripe):

http://www.culttvman.com/mike_warshaw_s_40_s_batmobile.html


----------



## Zorro

Beautiful, Mike! Here's another variation someone posted on another board but I don't think he'll mind the link. Sort of a 1930s take with a late 80s vibe.

http://public.fotki.com/atlee/car_models/my_buildtup_figurek-11.html


----------



## daikins

Mike Warshaw said:


> Very, very nice work. These are the Batmobiles I grew up with.
> 
> I still think theHorizon kit, although small, is the best representation of the 1950 version. The kit I have is very clean.
> 
> Long ago, I built a 1941 Batmobile. At the time, people thought the 1940 Ford was the closest 'real' car. Now, that site says a Studebaker, but Studebaker didn't make that kind of fastback. The one I built was based on a 1941 Buick sedanet, which was a 2-door coupe with very dramatic lines. Here's the car (If I build it again, I'm doing that red stripe):
> 
> http://www.culttvman.com/mike_warshaw_s_40_s_batmobile.html


Hi Mike,

Thanks for the kind words. These are my favorites as well. Your build of the 40's Batmobile, along with Dan Thompson's, were the two major inspirations for me to search out a kit or kits that would be suitable. If I hadn't found the 40 Tudor first, I was going to get the '41 Buick because it works just as well. You have the more sophisticated scalloped dorsal wing, which I admit I lack the skill to pull off convincingly.

The Horizon kit is cool and I'm having a blast thinking about how to detail out the underbody. Interestingly, all of this work on cars has really made me focus on lines, angles, etc., and I'm surprised how little of the Horizon kit is balanced! Lots of subtle little irregularities and assymetries.

Have you built any more bat-related kits more recently?

best,

Deane


----------



## Mike Warshaw

Thanks for the kind words, and Zorro: It doesn't even glow! (Although I did light it.)

I go in fits and starts with kits. About a year and a half ago, I started work on a 1940s Batplane in 1/48 scale, then got caught up in work and other stuff. With all the talk about the refit and W'Fest, I got the fever and just started getting back to it this month and have been enjoying myself an hour or two at a time. I have this superstition that I won't do any of the other projects I've put aside until I finish the one I'm working on. Maybe I'll be able to share a picture this weekend.

I do have the parts put aside to do the '40s Batmobile again. It's my favorite, too, and I don't like the job Corgi did on it, so if I want it around, I have to put it together. This time, I'll do a flatter, wider Bat-face in front, silver supercharger pipes and the red stripe. I'd like to try and scallop the fenders in back, the way it is in Batman #5, but I'm not sure I can pull it off.

I have a spare Buick shell, but it's an ancient resin kit and very rough. From the windshield back, the 1948 Chevy Aerosedan used the same body, and there's a beautiful styrene kit I bought of that one. The hood is lower, so it would be harder to fit the supercharger pipes. I don't know whether or not to try to saw each car in half and use the Buick front end on the Chevy body. (I bought coiled tube benders from a hobby shop to use for those pipes. They're real metal and I think they'll look great.)

I really recommend the sleeker body style of the Buick and the Aerosedan. The lines are much more aggressive than the Ford, and more streamlined, too. The kit I'm talking about isn't cheap, but it's beautifully done, really sharp, and it's a lot cheaper than a resin kit. Here's a link:

http://www.galaxielimited.com/48chevys.html


----------



## daikins

Which Batplane are you doing? The one immediately after the Batgyro? That sounds great. I prefer 1/72 scale and have done several Blackhawk planes. I've been tempted to try a Batplane or Arrowplane. Definately post pictures!

Thanks for the great link. I would only redo this version if I felt I could do the scalloped fenders. I think the most successful attempt would be with a kit that had the fenders seperate to the body, like the Tudor Ford and the 41 Willys. Yes, the red stripes are must-haves. I was so dissapointed when I saw the Corgi and even the high-end model DC put out recently.

Pipe bending is definately the way to go. Practice on a spare piece of metal, but once you get the hang of it, it goes very fast and real metal looks great.


deane


----------



## daikins

*Bondo Batmobile Blues!*

Eek! Well, as I am finishing my body work on the Horizon-based batmobile, I am experiencing fissures! The Bondo does not appear to be accepting either the resin body or the Tamiya putty. Any one have some words of wisdom in working with Bondo in model car scales?

Deane


----------



## StarshipClass

Use MagicSculpt epoxy putty.


----------



## daikins

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Use MagicSculpt epoxy putty.


Thanks perf. Can you elaborate?

deane


----------



## StarshipClass

Yeah, the epoxy putty is a lot denser, harder and can be sanded smoother (but it is better to use wet fingers, sponges, sculpting tools to achieve as close to final shape when applying in layers as possible). It sticks to just about anything (so far in my experience). It will not crack (unless you hit it with a hammer or something).

http://www.sculpt.com/catalog_98/CastingMaterials/magicsculpwhite.htm

It's a simple two-part putty. I use rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle and little cup and use my fingers or a brush to smooth and put in details. I don't think you can beat it for most applications.

My experience with Bondo, Testors, and Squadron have all resulted in disappointment. I've had a lot better luck with epoxy putty. :thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer

Perfesser, is that Magic a different chemical composition from Aves? Turns out I'm one of those unlucky few who has a bad reaction to the chemicals in Aves - I can't use the stuff and it halted all the work I was doing on model kits late last year.

Had no problem using tamiya, but that stuff is way expensive and you get almost none.


----------



## StarshipClass

I don't know. I'm not familiar with Aves. If Aves is a true epoxy putty, it may have some chemicals in common. Probably the most noxious portion is the catalyst. None of the ingredients, including the catalyst, have ever bothered me. It's, overall, very innocuous stuff. There's not much smell to it and no vapors. Beats the heck out of the bondo type stuff in that regard. The only reason I have ventilation is due to the rubbing alcohol.

As a matter of fact, the stuff is so good that I used it this morning to seal a leak in a copper solder joint that had given way under the house. I've also used it on my pressure tank which had developed some pinhole leaks to lengthen its life before having to buy another one.

It was originally developed and used to seal leaks in pipes.


----------



## daikins

Perfessor,

Do you think I can use the epoxy to fill in the cracks, or do I need to =gulp= rip everything out and start over?

deane


----------



## StarshipClass

My guess would be 'yes'. However, I've never tried it in combo or on top of bondo so I can't say for sure. I just know the stuff adheres to just about anything. It won't sand as easily as bondo so once you put it in and over the cracks, you may have trouble getting smooth finish. Perhaps some super glue and accelerator might help.

For gosh sakes, don't ever set the thing on fire and breath in the fumes once you've put all those different fillers on it. You'll wind up with 10 different kinds of cancer.


----------



## The-Nightsky

Seeing all these posts has made me realize what I want to do with my 1/72 scale hasegawa thunderbirds t-33.......I think it will make a cool "what if " Batplane


----------



## daikins

*Bat-Bondo Bedlam!*

Well, chums, I grabbed the bat power tool and opened up the cracks where the Bondo refused to adhere to the resin kit. I grabbed a cold weld 2-part epoxy and filled in the gaps. After a few hours, I wet sanded the areas. Tentatively, it looks like this epoxy will hold the three disparate materials together.

Since my mini bat-trastrophe, I've learned a little chemistry: Hobby putty works on a chemical reaction to bond to surfaces. Bondo works on heat. Don't mix the two and then put your kit in the sun to dry.

Giving it two days to settle, and then we'll see if this worked.

love,
Bat-mite


----------



## StarshipClass

daikins said:


> Don't mix the two and then put your kit in the sun to dry.


It's probably a good idea to never put a model, plastic or resin, in the sun to dry. Those UVs are dangerous things to play with.


----------



## Deane

*oh dear god stop the pain*

Sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sandingand filling and grinding and sanding...

...how did Batman (or Morgan Freeman) do it?

In related news, my Sons Of Batman's efforts have paid off: I now have a grimy, well-worn copy of Detective Comics #223, the 1955 debut of the Bubble-mobile!

I'll post pictures just as soon as I can wade through all this dust...

...Sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and sandingand filling and grinding and sanding and filling and grinding and


----------



## The Batman

COUGH! COUGH! COUGH!.... 


- GJS :drunk:


----------



## Deane

*Bubble-mobile update!*

Well, citizens of Gotham, I have returned from the depths of the Bat-cave with a few pictures of progress.

I chopped the front of Horizon kit dorsal fin off to create the snub-nosed look of the Bubble-mobile. However, now that I am no longer using the old cockpit, the fin does not meet flush to the car body. Indeed, the car has a new body surface angle, constructed from expoy putty, to recreate the simplified lines of Shelly Moldoff's original design. In short, the fin would need a new "base" to meet flush with the car body. 

This required delicate drilling of two 1/16" wholes into the base of the fin and cementing copper rods which would act both as a support scaffold for putty and provide attachment strength into the car. I then created the new base of the fin with Tamiya two-part Epoxy putty and sanded smooth.

I power-tooled a grove into the rear deck lid for the fin to rest in and drilled two holes for the copper rods. Epoxy weld kept the fin in place. What is white in the picture is the "new" fin. 

The car body surface is 100%, but it was close enough to grind out the bubble area. I measured the perimeter of the bubble and then started carefully grinding away excess putty. The bubble now fits perfectly!

Another round or three of taking care of body surfacing, fleshing out the fin's base, and filling pinhole holes and the body tope should be done! After that, I will work on the rear axle and wheel covers.

It's now starting to look like the "Shelly"! 

Have a great holiday weekend!

deane


----------



## StarshipClass

Gorgeous!


----------



## Deane

Thanks, man! And thanks for all the help with the epoxy stuff.


----------



## The Batman

Oh, now THAT'S shaping up nicely!

- GJS


----------



## StarshipClass

Deane said:


> . . . thanks for all the help with the epoxy stuff.


Glad you've come over to the two-part epoxy putty team! :thumbsup: I don't think you'll ever want to go back to the old stuff for most applications.


----------



## daikins

Face front, true believers! After months of quietude, the bee-loud glade of this electronic hive is punctuated by the pulse-pounding pronouncement of a “Shelly” update!

=sigh= How did Stan the Man keep that up?

Life has been so busy that the Batcave hasn’t seen much action; the job thang really took off, everyone’s health has been good, and the combination of those facts make for once-in-a-lifetime opportunities not to be missed.

But every now and then, the cave growls and the atomic turbines rev and I remember I haven’t done anything fun in weeks and why not see what the caped crusader is up to?

Man, I’ve had a fever, and the only cure was whitewalls! I just had to have mint, perfect whitewalls to make this ’55 work. 

What a pain in the ass.

I’ve built kits with plastic tires and had to paint the white. The Horizon kit comes with really nice, thick rubber tires, which presented a problem with paint; I didn’t want enamels attacking the rubber. Buying aftermarket tires was a nightmare! I could only find whitewalls designed for lowriders. I have pre-painted whitewalls for a Corvette, but they are really thin rubber. Finally, I found whitewall stickers (stickers!). I think they worked out okay. The rear wheels are built from the ’55 Chevy kit that the full moon hubcaps were modified from. I ground down the Horizon rear axel, so that it was flush with the inner wheel well. This allowed the new wheel to fit nicely, and also allowed for some wiggle room in installing the wheel skirts. The axel that was provided with the Horizon kit was too wide, so I made one from hollow metal tubing. The rear wheels have to be installed prior to installing the wheel skirts.

The wheels skirts from the original Horizon kit where designed to look like wheel skirts. Looking at the pic of the model, the wheel skirt has a nice line definition from the rest of the fender and inclines slightly from the low edge of the vehicle. The 1955 Shelly has none of these features. It’s supposed to look like a contiguous part of the fender. I added thin sheet styrene to the backs of the wheel skirts and then used two-part putty to lower them. I painted the skirt interior flat black.

Since the wheel skirts have to appear contiguous with the body, that means sanding and filling. Which means the tires have to already be in place before the body is painted. At this point, I figured the best order of events would be to paint the under carriage, install the rear wheels, and then attach the wheel skirts. 

I sprayed the under carriage gloss black and then went in with different mixes of gunmetal and silver to detail the axel and engine pieces. I then dry-brushed a lighter gunmetal over the slats to bring out the details. A spray of flat finish really added to the effect. 

The next step will be to install the wheel skirts and finish the body. The rear wheels and undercarriage will be masked off prior to sanding and painting.

I think the hubcaps could use a slight dark wash to bring out the grill details. However, once the wheel skirts are in place, most of the rear wheel will be hidden.


----------



## Trek Ace

That's coming along very nicely.

Great work!


----------



## StarshipClass

Looking exciting! :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler

"Fighting to end property taxation in South Carolina! Imagine: actually owning your house and land! "
I'm with you on this Perfesser, but now the govt. can take your house & give it to a McDonalds !! UP the revolution !!!
Dabbler


----------



## StarshipClass

the Dabbler said:


> UP the revolution !!!


Amen, brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler

Don't get me started !! As far as I'm concerned, the wrong side won the "War Between The States". That's really when 'Big Brother' govt. got started. My property is taxed by city, county, and school district. And the city taxes the unused land at 4 times the buildings rate. US old fogie retirees have enough trouble buying models as it is without the added expense.


----------



## Deane

*Final body shots!*

Holy snow cones, Batman!

Thar be snow on the ground and that means it's model building time!

I finished the bodywork! It's done! It only took 9 months!

I removed the low-tack tape from the undercarriage and rear wheels. I very glad I did, 'cause it was stickin' to the whitewall stickers (next time I'm using tamiya instead of 3M).

I'll let it dry for a week and then I'm going for the paint.

In the meanwhile I have to start fabricating the interior. If you have Batman or Detective Comics from 1955 to 1963, would ya go take and look and see what color the Batmobile interior was colored?

"Hurry, Robin, we haven't a moment to loose!"


----------



## daikins

*Nightmare before Christmas*

Well, I had everything set up, the paint room was ventilated, the spray can warmed, and the kit was masked and prepped. I put down two mist coats of Tamiya 55 Dark blue and then laid down the first wet coat. I sealed everything up and went away for a week to pull the holiday together. And when I returned...

...cracks, all along the new body work!!!!!=shudder=

The paint had created a heat reaction with the tamiya putty! D'oh!

Alfred needs to go buy some automotive sealer...


----------



## Knyteman

Uh Dai, you didn't mention anything about this so I'll assume (yeah I know)
that you've never worked on resin before. You need to put a primer coat
down on resin first or paint will not adhere. 
Also be careful of the type you use; if you use a enamel primer don't use
a lacquer based paint over the top. This may sound odd but I've had problems in the past, think dried stream bed!


----------



## Deane

Hey man-

Thanks for the info! I appreciate any feedback. Yes, there was a primer coat on the resin and I had cleaned the mold release off the resin prior to starting the whole friggin' thing a million years ago. 

Your point about mixing enamels is well taken. Not sealing the putty work left it susceptible to the Tamiya spray paint.

oy! whadaa mess. Still, it coulda be much worse...

deane


----------



## spencer1984

Excellent work on everything I've seen so far, sorry to hear about the cracking. I've had similar issues with Squadron putty, even after primer, sealer, and just about any other "barrier" I could think of. I usually find some way around the problem area, but its still frustrating any time it happens.


----------



## Brent Gair

I recently came across this product at my local Lee Valley Tools:

http://www.raycrete.com/

Seems to me it would have obvious applications for resin kits since it is a two part polyurethane resin. I think a two part 7oz. kit is about $13.00 give or take a buck.


----------



## unkljune

*rearend*

would anyone have a rear shot of the batmobile pictuerd on the comic book cover.......thanx


----------



## daikins

unkljune said:


> would anyone have a rear shot of the batmobile pictuerd on the comic book cover.......thanx


Do you mean the '55? If so, I can post you one.

Deane


----------



## the Dabbler

Brent,
I just checked out the website for Raycrete and it sounds almost too good to be true. I called and the lady said to try the website for True-Value Hardware for sales locations also. She recomends having the stock no.'s as follows:
2-1/4 Pt. cans -#36011
2-1/2 Pt.-#360362
2-1 Pt. #3600257
So you know what they're refering to in re: price/size, etc.
She also recomended small quantities for modelers as it has a "one-year" shelf life but they don't quarantee it after it's open. AND, should it form a skin, just remove it with a CLEAN stick and the rest is still usable. Mix it thouroughly in the can, use seperate sticks of course.
Someone on another forum was looking for something non-toxic in an aquarium, this sounds like it.
Dabbler


----------



## unkljune

*the dome top*

the batmobile that is totally flat on the sides, with a dome [bubble] top, with light mounted on top.........thanx much appreciated


----------



## modelgeek

Hey Dabbler !! I work for a hardware chain and we can order from True Value warehouse!! I will check it out and see about cost ect!! and get back with any info if any one is interested..Jeff


----------



## the Dabbler

Good show Modelgeek ! If it's as good as they say it should be a real boon to modelers and hobby folks. I think we'll all be interested.
Dabbler


----------



## Deane

Hey unkljune:

Straight from Shelly Moldoff:













The rear view of the '55 Batmobile! Can ya dig it, baby?


----------



## unkljune

*pic*

thanx for the pic, i've gotta lot of work in front of me


----------



## StarshipClass

Great reference pic! Thanks!


----------



## modelgeek

RAYCRETE! Ok I looked up the info from True Value,,Raycrete is a 2 part polymer epoxy .. 

The smallest amount is a 6.8 oz. total mix 2 componet kit in a foil pouch for $4.99 True Value # 358942 

Next size is 2 each 1/4 pt. cans for $11.99 True Value# 360115

Next size is 2 each 1/2 pt. cans for $21.99 True Value # 360362

And last 2 each 1 pt. cans for 39.99 True Value # 359257

If you local True VAlue does not stock this have them order it using the numbers above.. it is made by Valiant Technologies Inc. It cliams it can be used under water and can be used on cermaic tile,plastic, concrete, wood , fiberglass ect.. This may be similar to PC7 and other epoxy products such as JB Weld and others I Am going to order some for the Paint Dept. that I manage and try it out..I want to see how this stuff works out .. Thanks Jeff :wave:


----------



## daikins

Hey Bat-fans!

It's been a while since I've updated my work. I've been so frustrated with my fabrication and the ongoing subtle cracking in the '55's rear wheel covers that I took a break and tried some new things:

1) I bought Mark S. Gustavson's "CUSTOM CAR MODELING" book. The three points I really took to heart were: a) use automotive grade sand papers when working on a model car, b) if you're painting in lacquer, prime in lacquer, and; c) FABRICATE IN PLASTIC NOT CLAY!!!

So, a quick trip to the Pep Boys got me a whole mess of auto grade papers, for putty and paint work. I have sanded down as much of my old paint as possible, getting surfaces consistent and re-filled the cracked wheel cover. I am going to try Plastikote T235 sandible grey primer as a better surface for Tamiya spray lacquer. 

To cheer myself up, I sketched out the dash board, based on Shelly's artwork. The entire dash will be styrene (not putty!), with a putty clock on Robin's side. The steering column and wheel from the Horizon kit will be used. I made a paper version and have been fitting it into the bubble canopy, checking for correct placement.

Party on, Garth!


----------



## Deane

*Old update*

I haven't posted on this board in a million years, but I wanted to have a sense of closure and post the final build of my 1955 Batmobile!



















All in all, creating the new body surface was a very daunting task, but I think the end product turned out well.

Have a great holiday!


----------



## StarshipClass

Gorgeous! It was worth the wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie

That's really cool! Nice work!


----------



## phrankenstign

I really liked this thread from the start, because I've always been a fan of all of the various Batmobiles.

Your completed Batmobile appears to be an outstanding rendition of "The Shelly". I do have a question, though. Just a few posts up there is a comic book panel showing the rear of "The Shelly". Yours differs significantly from it. Did you find a reference picture from another story that depicted what you modeled?


----------



## The Batman

Beautiful job, Deane! That is one fantastic looking 'Shelly-mobile'!

- GJS


----------



## falcondesigns

Captures the original material faithfully,well done.Alexander


----------



## Deane

phrankenstign said:


> I really liked this thread from the start, because I've always been a fan of all of the various Batmobiles.
> 
> Your completed Batmobile appears to be an outstanding rendition of "The Shelly". I do have a question, though. Just a few posts up there is a comic book panel showing the rear of "The Shelly". Yours differs significantly from it. Did you find a reference picture from another story that depicted what you modeled?


The first truth is that this is one of the only pictures of "The Shelly" from the rear and I found it after I had already got going on the build. Most of the comix I had didn't indicate any different back end from the previous model, based on Dick Sprang's designs.

Shelly Moldoff certainly wasn't the only artist to have inconsistent designs. Dick Sprang's Batmobiles in 1949 underwent brief (single issue) changes, and his Batmobile in WORLD'S FINEST in the Fifties would add/subtract details.

The second truth is that the fabrication that I did was overwhelming for my skills at the time. I couldn't have figured that out, as I barely figured out how to make the new hood, cockpit, fin, and decklid. I do like the Fifties comix idea of a very defined rear slope and I intend to build a very similar look when I tackle Jack Kirby's GREEN ARROW CAR.

Thanks for all the kind remarks!

Deane


----------



## phrankenstign

The Batman said:


> Now, if Daikins can do justice to that illustration on the cover of Detective Comics #266, I truly will be impressed! That would be awesome! ( note those wide whitewalls! )
> 
> - GJS
> 
> BTW, _who_ did that cover, anyway? Charles Paris? Murphy Anderson? I'm gonna guess it's Win Mortimer...


As I was re-reading much of this thread, back on page one the cover of Detective #266 was posted.

The art looks like Curt Swan's artwork to me. Curt drew a few Batman stories in the 50s, and many of the team-ups with Superman in World's Finest in the 60s. To me, DC #266 looks like his distinctive style.


----------



## modelgeek

Holy Halucinations Batman!!!!! That is Bat-tastic!!!!


----------



## Deane

phrankenstign said:


> As I was re-reading much of this thread, back on page one the cover of Detective #266 was posted.
> 
> The art looks like Curt Swan's artwork to me. Curt drew a few Batman stories in the 50s, and many of the team-ups with Superman in World's Finest in the 60s. To me, DC #266 looks like his distinctive style.


Curt Swan and Stan Kaye. Good eye!

Deane


----------



## phrankenstign

Superman was my favoirte super-hero when I was growing up. My all-time favorite Superman artist was definitely Curt Swan. He was usually inked by Stan Kaye in the 50s, George Klein in the 60s, and Murphy Anderson in the early 70's. (That last team was sometimes referred to as "Swanderson"!)

I loved the realism Curt instilled in his artwork. Although Carmine Infantino drew the 60s, new-look Batman in Batman Comics, he tended to draw Batman in unusual poses that sometimes made him look deformed with a short cape. I always felt Curt's Batman in World's Finest looked much more dynamic and truer to Bob Kane's Batman. Although I may get lynched, I preferred Curt's Batman to Neal Adams' portrayal of the Dark Knight also. To me, Batman just didn't look right if his mask wasn't black entirely in the front.

(Oh yeah.......Curt always made sure to draw the Boy Wonder in the Bob Kane tradition---with the two opposing curls in his hair. I never felt Robin without the two curls looked right......just as Superman would never look quite right without his "S" curl.)

Curt's clean lines and attention to detail made many kids want to plunk down their hard-earned cash to buy the comics his covers adorned.
DC #266 is a case in point. Who could have resisted buying that comic when it came out? Although many say the simplified lines of the Shelly Batmobile didn't look as nice as the Sprang 50's Batmobile, this cover shows just how nice the Shelly could look!

Sorry, I didn't mean to get off-track!

Gotta love those Batmobiles!


----------



## Deane

Yes, Curt Swan's Batman and Robin are vastly under appreciated. A few years ago I purchased the three volume DC ARCHIVES WORLD'S FINEST collection, which features Curt and Dick Sprang's first years of seminal team-ups. They're fabulous! In fact, the next Batmobile after the set that I am currently finishing will be the 1957 Batmobile featured in those books.

And just cuz you're so enthusiastic, last night I opened up my Aurora Superman Restoration Project! I found an estate sale with a half-painted mess of an original Superman, complete with molded 'S' shields, the "right" head, and nameplate. I stripped the paint and started filling in the seams. 

In 2008, you will believe styrene can fly!

Best,

Deane


----------



## spencer1984

Beautiful work on this, I'm definitely looking forward to your next one!



Deane said:


> In 2008, you will believe styrene can fly!


Heck, I know that...half the time I pick up small parts with the tweezers, they go flying off and require two-hour search with dogs and psychics before they are found


----------



## clark_savage

Deane buddy I can't wait to see wip pics of your Aurora Superman!! I have yet to start work on my Revell re-issue but I am sure you will do wonders with this one!


----------

